# Mediawiki ohne wikitable

## musv

Hallo, 

um mal meinen ganzen Ramsch an Linux-Wissen, der sich in diversen PDFs und Textdateien angesammelt hat, in ein brauchbares Format zu stopfen, wollte ich mir mal ein Wiki installieren. Dazu findet man im Portage www-apps/mediawiki. Tolle Sache. Nachdem ich rausgefunden hatte, dass man das nur installieren kann, wenn auch schon der Apache läuft, hab ich das hinbekommen. 

Jetzt hab ich aber folgendes Problem:

Eine Table mit Rahmen bastelt man mit:

```

{| class="wikitable"

|-

! Name                                          !! Regierungszeit                                !! Abstammung

|-

| [[Stephan II. (Bayern)|Stephan&nbsp;II.]]     || <tt>1347–1375</tt> Herzog von Bayern          || Sohn Kaiser Ludwigs&nbsp;IV.

...

```

Das malt laut Tutorial eine schöne Tabelle mit Rahmen und etwas dunklerem Tabellenkopf auf den Bildschirm. Nur leider gibt's bei meinem lokal installierten Mediawiki diese CSS-Klasse nicht. Hab mit grep sämtliche PHP- und CSS-Dateien durchforstet. Auch eine Änderung der Skins bringt nicht wirklich einen Fortschritt. Muss ich da noch was nachinstallieren, um die Standard-CSS (monobook) vollständig zu bekommen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl interessiert dich

```
* x11-misc/zim

     Available versions:  ~0.28 {latex screenshot spell test}

     Homepage:            http://zim-wiki.org/

     Description:         A desktop wiki

```

eher? Das scheint nicht so aufgebläht zu sein, wie ein Web-Wiki, sondern ist direkt für den Desktop zugeschnitten.

Alle Wiki-Funktionen sollen enthalten sein.

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Für das was du willst ist MediaWiki viel zu dick. Nimm entweder das zim was Finswimmer gepostet hat oder DokuWiki.

Sebastian

----------

## Evildad

```
==Test1234==

{| border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5"  style="border: 1px solid #c6c9ff; color: #000; background-color: #eeeeee"

|+

! Test1 !! Test2 !! Test3

|-

| test || test || rowspan=2 style="background-color: #eeeedd" | 3

|-

| 1 || 2

|-

|}

```

----------

## s.hase

Wenn es richtig klein sein soll kann ich nur TiddlyWiki empfehlen: http://www.tiddlywiki.com

----------

## musv

Eigentlich wollte ich tatsächlich MediaWiki installieren, egal ob das jetzt zu groß oder aufgebläht ist. 

Einen Tipp hab ich hier bekommen:

http://www.mwusers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2035

Scheint so, als ob man die Stylesheets für Wikitable selbst implementieren muss.   :Shocked: 

----------

